# I have an old table saw, upgrades?



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

I picked up an old table saw for free from my brother-in-law's father, it works nice, its HEAVY. It came with a fence, but has no blade guard. Also it uses a belt to drive the blade, which I've never used before. I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to upgrade it? Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

bigburb,
It would help to know what kind and brand of saw you have before we could give any upgrade suggestions. There is one improvement you could make with the belt drive though, no matter what brand...

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20051

You could also buy or build a Zero Clearance Insert with a splitter if you want to improve the safety factor. A splitter or riving knife is a must for helping in anti-kickback safety.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*table saw*

most woodworkers dont have blade guards on saws, im not saying that is good but its true. if you are going to use it to make projects and not for building, you need a zero clearance insert for the blade. you also need a good blade. you should look at a general purpose blade. you also might think about building some jigs, such as a panel cutting sled . it all depends what you plan to do with the saw? you may need to make sure the saw is in adjustment.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is a video site you might want to check out. Go to the second page for Table Saw Tips and Techniques...

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

This should show you how to align and maintain your saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bigburb

At one time I sold used tools , and many ,many table saws,the older ones are the best, it can be hard sometime to fine parts for them but you can find web sites that have members that sell them and buy them..

MOst table saw user take off the blade guards because they get in the way on a angle cuts...
Almost all the time when I got one in to sell the blade guard was gone.
I have and use a OLD Atlas table saw made in the 40s with the motor hanging off the back end of the cabinet..with two belts and using a BIG 1/2HP motor, I have never stalled the motor..

If you filp the saw over and take a look at the guts of the saw it will be like day and night if you look at the new ones they are now putting out.

With a good tune up you will like the saw alot I think  they real key is the fence and the blade running true to the milled in slots ..

=====





bigburb said:


> I picked up an old table saw for free from my brother-in-law's father, it works nice, its HEAVY. It came with a fence, but has no blade guard. Also it uses a belt to drive the blade, which I've never used before. I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to upgrade it? Thanks.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

bigburb said:


> I picked up an old table saw for free from my brother-in-law's father, it works nice, its HEAVY. It came with a fence, but has no blade guard. Also it uses a belt to drive the blade, which I've never used before. I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to upgrade it? Thanks.


Depending on what you make you might like a nice miter gauge.

I love my Incra gauge, with the cool feature being its stop mechanism. There are positive stops every 1/32" and an adjustable scale. You zero it to read whatever dimension is useful on a cut. If you're making rectangular boxes you can make the long sides an exact 14" or whatever with 45 degree miters on both ends, make the short sides, break parts, and make more long sides that are identical to the first set.

There are positive stops every 5 degrees (some models are every degree) plus at the common angles (22.5 for 8 sides) and most modles have a vernier scale good to 1/10th degree although for anything real wacky (compound angles) a bevel gauge works better.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

A good tune up first for the TS. You can make your own zero clearance inserts, you can also make your own splitters. A nice add on would be, an auxiliary fence and some "board buddies", feather boards, push stick(s), both of which are quite easy to make. If you wish to consider a good miter gauge, take a good look at the Osborne. IMHO, it's the best bang for your $$$.

http://www.shop.osbornemfg.com/main.sc
Grizzly carries the board buddies. (Couldn't post link due to maintenance at their site).


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*table saw*

BobJ,

as much of a tool guru as you are, i never figured you using an old atllas. someone gave me a 6in jointer that was an atlas. he said the motor was bad. someone had put a light swith on it to turn it on and off. i replaced the light switch and have been using it ever since. the motor was fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Yep I like the old Atlas, I also have a 10" Alum.beer can table saw that's what I call them...
The Atlas takes two people to pick it up and move it around the beer can saw can be moved by one person..  and they both have wheels on them.

========






levon said:


> BobJ,
> 
> as much of a tool guru as you are, i never figured you using an old atllas. someone gave me a 6in jointer that was an atlas. he said the motor was bad. someone had put a light swith on it to turn it on and off. i replaced the light switch and have been using it ever since. the motor was fine.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"MOst table saw user take off the blade guards because they get in the way on a angle cuts...
Almost all the time when I got one in to sell the blade guard was gone."

Get a splitter, and preferably some sort of guard arrangement, home made or otherwise. I have 3 co-workers (hobbyists) who have damaged digits because they had just one more cut to make...... and the accident happened. I also have an uncle who damaged a tendon by contacting the blade as the saw was coasting down after a cut. 

After market guards and splitters are cheap compared to an ER visit!

play safe,


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*upgrades*

probably one thing people wait to long to build is some type of outfeed table. this makes any table saw a lot safer!


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the tips guys! Right now I'm using 2 roller stands as an outfeeed table, but eventually I plan to build a 4x8 workbench and build the table saw into it. This table saw also has the motor hanging out the back of it. I'll definetely be getting a splitter, and some kind of anti-kick back mechanism, I just don't feel safe cutting without it. 

All I plan on doing with it within the next 6 months is refurbishing my cabinets (taking out the crap particle board shelves and replacing with hardwood ply). In what situations might I need a miter gauge?

I'll take a pic of it tonight when I get home and post it here!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*shelves*

if youre going to be cutting boards for shelves simply build you a crosscut sled or a panel cutter. this will serve you better than a cheap miter guage. they are easy to build and so handy to crosscut wide boards. ps. roller stands are ok, but be careful. the better support you have the safer the saw. alsothe way i used roller stands before i built my outfeed was to adjust the height then add a big piece of plywood and drive 2 and 1/2 in drywall screws on either side of the roller to keep the plywood from rolling. that didnt sound right. anyway you put the plywood on top of the rollers is what i was trying to say.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bigburb

" In what situations might I need a miter gauge? "

You will need one but I would suggest you make a table saw sled 

You can use it for cross cuts and cutting the cabinet panels and many other jobs on the table saw.. 

You can find many plans on the net for them...it's a easy jig to make and you will use it all the time to take the place of the miter gauge  most of the time you will make square cross cuts but you want them right on every time. 

http://www.woodstore.net/stcrsl.html
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/tablesaw/crosscut-sled/
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/tablesaw/versatile-panel-cutting-sled/

=====







bigburb said:


> Wow, thanks for the tips guys! Right now I'm using 2 roller stands as an outfeeed table, but eventually I plan to build a 4x8 workbench and build the table saw into it. This table saw also has the motor hanging out the back of it. I'll definetely be getting a splitter, and some kind of anti-kick back mechanism, I just don't feel safe cutting without it.
> 
> All I plan on doing with it within the next 6 months is refurbishing my cabinets (taking out the crap particle board shelves and replacing with hardwood ply). In what situations might I need a miter gauge?
> 
> I'll take a pic of it tonight when I get home and post it here!


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the resources, looking at the sled it looks like I already have one, it came with the saw, but I will be sure to use it more often now.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally snapped some pics of it. Also looked very closely and saw it is a 1 HP motor.



















and yes I do have a long way to go with my shop

and also yes, my forum name is bigburb for a reason.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

bigburb,
Just as a safety suggestion, and I am not trying to be overly critical here, but you need to clear the clutter away from your saw before you use it again. Not having a blade guard, It would be far too easy to trip on something and your hand or arm end up on the saw blade. Even when not in motion the blade can cut a bad gash.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best thing you can do to your saw is to attach dust collection. I have a Craftsman saw similar to yours but a bit newer. My saw came with a plastic piece which sealed off part of the rear opening, and some other pieces that attached to the saw bottom and created a funnel into a 2-1/2" connection for a shop vac. Not only does this save on clean up time, by drawing away the saw dust you will have less chance of it throwing off a cut. A good quality aftermarket fence will greatly improve your results. These saws are dependable work horses with minor maintenance.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*table saw upgrades*

hi guys, in regards to tool and equipment. I have found over the years working and talking to people that have the most expensive tools and equipment, with all the bits to go with them, a spot less workshop. but nothing of quality ever come out of there. But I see the most inspiring carving and desks, building and general furniture ever made. Were made before routers, table saws, drop saws, and electric power – so to end this rant – the tool is only as good as the craftsperson is, with pride and time and skill – and more importance patience, my work shop is 7mt by 4mt under my flat.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

George, you're right, I need to keep the clutter away. Things have been so crazy lately since the hurricane I haven't had any time to keep things clean the way I like it. You can tell looking in the background that i still need to rebuild my fences (you can see into my neighbor's backyard!) I had a crazy leak in my living room which prompted me to replace my windows, siding, even regrade some concrete.


----------

